
Save the Semicolon - mmastrac
https://www.cqse.eu/en/blog/save-the-semicolon/
======
dalke
"Slightly aged languages (some would call them business standards), such as
C/C++, Java, C#, ... Newer languages, like Python discard the semicolon in
favor of the line-break".

Python was released in 1991. Java first appeared in 1995. C# in 2000.
Therefore, Python is a 'slightly aged' language, not a 'newer' language.

Also, Pascal used the semicolon as a delimiter, not a terminator. This
variation was not described here.

"Actually, I do not see how adding a semicolon to the end of every statement
can be harmful."

The author expresses this poorly. I don't think this is meant to be read as
wanting a semicolon for 'if' statements and the like, which would give;

    
    
       if (a) {b();};

